# First look at Nike+ shoes



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Just back from Niketown where I picked up a pair of 'Zoom Plus' for my wife. There are basically 4 models, in several colours as expected. From what I could tell, prices are the same as normal models. Here are a couple of snaps... 

As you can see, the iPod 'dongle fits under the insole of the left foot. What you see here is a rubber dummy in case one wants to use the shoes without the 'transponder'. 

I was also told that battery life should be 1000 'active hours' (???), meaning three years if you run an hour a day. Well I don't, does anyone? :yikes:


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Would you mind to post how your wife likes them later?

I'm thinking of getting a set for myself, but it is quite a huge investment if you don't already have a nano. A pair of shoes, the transponder, an arm band, and a pair of headphones that doesn't fall out of your ears.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Would you mind to post how your wife likes them later?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a set for myself, but it is quite a huge investment if you don't already have a nano. A pair of shoes, the transponder, an arm band, and a pair of headphones that doesn't fall out of your ears.


Some people are bi-passing the shoes.

I know, I don't really want to give up my New Balance 922's  just yet.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Some people are bi-passing the shoes.
> 
> I know, I don't really want to give up my New Balance 922's  just yet.


Sweet idea! Thanks for the link, mayor.
Now this nano and transponder combo could be a sweet gift for my girlfriend, who hates the styles of the Nike+.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

She doesn't know about it yet... 

I did get her a 2 Gig Nano, but no armband or funky clothing. She already runs with her Shuffle and has not complained about the headphones. I guess it's a question of ear shape (I need my Sony 'hooks' for any kind of movement, pretty cheap at £10/$23 tax incl.)


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought my first pair of NB running shoes. I've usually been a Nike guy but I figured I'd give NBs a try. The 11E size fit me quite nicely despite my foot being narrow at the heel.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

My feet require orthotics so I guess this wouldn't really work unless I could fit the orthotics on top - too bad the transponder isn't in the tongue of the shoe instead but I guess you need your foot stepping on it for the readings.


----------



## elook (Jun 21, 2005)

Not true - the chip can be on the top as well, although you might sacrifice a touch of accuracy. I've been surfing around for real word experiences and found a couple of sites (sorry - can't remember URLs...Google nike+ pouch).

One guy is using it with a pair of Saucony's (yeah!) and come velcro on the tongue under the laces. A comparison with his Garmin Forerunner showed really good accuracy. Someone else has cut the fabric on the top of the tongue and slid the transmitter inside with good results.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Ah yes, took a look at the site ehMax pointed out & realized you don't have to step on it, which is good too since I like my good ol' New Balance sneakers just fine. Don't know if I'd use this or not as I do a lot of exercising on at the gym equipment that already tells me my progress but if I actually get in better shape and can handle more exercise, it would be nice to use it for walking.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Would you mind to post how your wife likes them later?


It took a while to get her going: the first transponder was DOA and Applecare took sometime to react.

The has now been using the combo for a couple of weeks and really enjoys it. Minor gripes about the clothing (she has the Nike armband) but otherwise fun and easy to use. Last week she got a congrats from Lance Armstrong for running longer; yesterday she received kudos from Paula Radcliffe for running faster. What happens the day she runs both longer and faster?


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Moscool said:


> It took a while to get her going: the first transponder was DOA and Applecare took sometime to react.
> 
> The has now been using the combo for a couple of weeks and really enjoys it. Minor gripes about the clothing (she has the Nike armband) but otherwise fun and easy to use. Last week she got a congrats from Lance Armstrong for running longer; yesterday she received kudos from Paula Radcliffe for running faster. What happens the day she runs both longer and faster?


Congrats from Ron Jeremy?


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I wonder if there are words of discouragement...maybe something in Godfrey's voice.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

For my part, I really like the Nike armband. In fact, it transformed my relationship with the Nike+ system. 

I'd be curious to know what her problem was. I know that I had a problem with wearing it with the iPod on the inside of my arm, and this sometimes caused the crook of my elbow to push the iPod up in the armband, thereby not giving proper access to the buttons. But as soon as I moved the iPod a little farther to the ouside of my forearm, the problem was solved. 

Personally, I LOVE the Nike+ gizmo. Also, tell your wife to check out Runner+ (http://www.runnerplus.com/). It grabs the data off the Nike+ site, but IMO, it's far better.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I personally love the Nike+ Air Triax which had to be the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. Nothing special about them, they're as basic as you can get without going to the Nike Free line of shoes, but I ran 5 min/km in them easy. But remember different feet require different shoes.


----------



## groov2485 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have been using the Nike+ system since March and I love it. It's a bit off (usually .5k per 5k I have found) but accurate enough that I get a good idea.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

groov2485 said:


> I have been using the Nike+ system since March and I love it. It's a bit off (usually .5k per 5k I have found) but accurate enough that I get a good idea.


Have you calibrated it? When I first got mine, it was like yours, accurate to within about 10%. After calibration, it's more like 2%.


----------



## groov2485 (Sep 26, 2007)

I calibrated it when I got it, and again a month or two ago. I try to calibrate it every few months as my pace changes.

It's not far enough off to make me worry to much.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

stevejohnsonsays said:


> Post deleted by Heart


*spam*


----------

